# T3 while on tren



## bvs (Aug 3, 2015)

what are peoples opinions on running tren with or without T3? seems to divide opinions almost as much as the test to tren ratio debate


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 3, 2015)

Tren with or without T3 is fine. I've done both. Fat loss was better with T3 which is pretty obvious but strength did take a hit.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 3, 2015)

I've read in several places higher dosages of tren can lower your body's own t3 production or utilization..which might be responsible for the lowered endurance and lack of breath. I do remember it got quite hard to breath on tren sometimes, mainly in the bedroom ...although I'm not sure if this is the exact cause. This is why some people like to run a low dose of t3 with their tren it increases endurance and that performance + the fat loss....I started running low dose t3 with my first tren cycle it worked really well but the shit made me not want to eat I got skinny and it made me hyper as ****..But definitely helped to eliminate that feeling of lack of breath and conditioning. I personally wouldn't want to run it again with tren.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 3, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I've read in several places higher dosages of tren can lower your body's own t3 production or utilization..which might be responsible for the lowered endurance and lack of breath. I do remember it got quite hard to breath on tren sometimes, mainly in the bedroom ...although I'm not sure if this is the exact cause. This is why some people like to run a low dose of t3 with their tren it increases endurance and that performance + the fat loss....I started running low dose t3 with my first tren cycle it worked really well but the shit made me not want to eat I got skinny and it made me hyper as ****..But definitely helped to eliminate that feeling of lack of breath and conditioning. I personally wouldn't want to run it again with tren.



I'm currently on tren and my TSH was lower now than when off tren. Tren's effects on the thyroid are insignificant IMO.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 3, 2015)

id only use 25mcg to boost your metabolism.  

drink 3-4 cups of green tea too & you should be fine.  I like albuterol better then T3.  much, much better


----------



## Wunderpus (Aug 3, 2015)

I think adding T3 to a tren cycle largely depends on your goals. 

Regarding a cut, I think it's an excellent choice. The anti-catabolism effects of tren should offset some, if not most, of the catabolism you might experience from the T3. Combine that with the fat burning power of the two and BAM! you have a pretty effective system. 

T3 for a bulk is counterproductive, IMHO. But, tren can be counterproductive in a bulk oftentimes, too (appetite suppression, sleep issues and poor mood all effect my gains).


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 4, 2015)

I used T3, DNP, and Tren for ultimate fat loss. It worked well but it was fukking hell.


----------



## bvs (Aug 4, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> I used T3, DNP, and Tren for ultimate fat loss. It worked well but it was fukking hell.



that does sound like it would be one hell of a ride!


----------

